

Compact, colorized git log - gklein
http://alias.sh/compact-colorized-git-log

======
jinushaun
A lot more compact than mine, but I prefer graph mode

git log --graph --date=relative --pretty=format:"%C(cyan)%h: %C(yellow) - %an
- %Cgreen %C(cyan)%ar:%Creset%n%s%n"

------
era86
i dig it, will be replacing GitX lol

